# Hopedale, LA on 11-29-08



## Chris Phillips

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Went to Hopedale this past weekend with my dad and <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:GivenName w:st="on">Drew</st1:GivenName>. Planned on fishing Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, but Bourbon Street gota hold of meSaturday night and we ended up sleeping in Sunday.<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 4"> <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Fishing was actually much tougher than normal for Louisiana. The wind was blowing hard, the tide was low, the water was blown out of the ponds, and the fish had a strange case of lockjaw. Went to the spots where I can normally sight fish them one after another, but even though they were there that wasn?t the case this trip. Ended up having a pretty good trip though catching quite a few fish and some really nice ones.<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 11"> <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Found a new pond that was full of pigs like the two in the picture, so hopefully I can help out someone fishing the IFA next year!<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 5"> <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">It would be great to get a group of Pensacola guys together and make a trip over for a friendly tournament. <?xml:namespace prefix = st2 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st2ersonName w:st="on"><st1:GivenName w:st="on">Charlie</st1:GivenName> <st1:Sn w:st="on">Thomason</st1:Sn></st2ersonName> has a camp that can accommodate 24, so if you?re interested let me know. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------



## Dylan

Nice fish Chris..That one on the right has a pot belly..What were yall throwing? Hand Grenades gotcha huh?


----------



## Chris Phillips

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yeah, those hand grenades are bad news! I normally just throw a spinner bait with a purple and chartreuse soft plastic, but they were picky, so we caught most of them on Gulp! Shrimp and Jerk Shads.


----------



## Brad King

Nice catch Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

Nice. Good times, good times. Hmmmm...let's see Drew and your dad in New Orleans? Yeah, I'd be in. What boat did ya'll use?


----------



## JimS

Nce fish, I just brought a house over by there and would be interested in fishing with P'colians over there. Hope you get it going.


----------



## John B.

damn Chris... you weren't joking.... that one drew has is a damn jumbo.... :bowdown


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

Chris,

Nice fish. Glad ya'll found them. The lack of grass has made seeing fish a little tough. We saw very little clear water early Nov. Still tons of fish. SHB


----------



## Brant Peacher

Nice pigs.Bobby Q, Eric, andI were discussing taking a trip soon and making a weekend out of it. We need to get together and make some plans.


----------



## Sam Roberts

ill haul my boat over there...


----------



## Dylan

:withstupid

We'll whoop yall


----------



## Sharkbait

Are there any good places to stay in Hopedale? Also any restaurants.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Chris Phillips

There are several private lodges where you can stay in Hopdale, but no hotels or motels.As for food if you don't want to cook your own you'll have to drive about 30 minutes. The good thing about the lodges is they have everything you'll need to prepare your own meals. You can buy oysters and shrimp off the boats right there in Hopedale as well! Another option is to stay in Chalmette, which is just a little to the north, they have hotels and plenty of resturants up there. 

Call one of these guys for lodging!

Captain Charlie Thomason (504)-278-FISH www.captaincharlie.com

Captain CT Williams (504)-723-1377 www.thebigfish.net


----------



## Sharkbait

Ch


----------



## Sharkbait

Chris, thanks for the reply, I will give them a call.


----------

